# Tekken Movie, Yay or Nay?



## Msby (Mar 15, 2009)

Dunno how many people know about this, but Tekken is being released as a movie this fall. Any thoughts?
John Foo as Jin Kazama






Ian Anthony Dale as Kazuya





Cung Le as Marshall Law





Couldn't find individual costumed pictures for these actors, some are in the video below

Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa  (Perfect Choice IMO) as Heihachi
Chiaki Kuriyama    as Ling Xiaoyu
Darrin Dewitt Henson as Raven
Luke Goss as Steve Fox
Gary Daniels as Bryan Fury
Kelly Overton as Christie Monteiro
Candice Hillebrand as Nina Williams
Marian Zapico as Anna Williams
Gary Ray Stearns as Yoshimitsu
Roger Huerta as Miguel The Matador

My personal favorite casting is at 1:27! Lateef Crowder as Eddy Gordo! You may know him as the Capoeira fighter from "The Protector".


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2009)

Hmmmm...I withhold judgment! These always seem to turn out poorly.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 15, 2009)

Video game movies suck as a rule.  They should be left for hacks to Uwe Boll to direct and then the rest of us not watch.

Street Fighter could be an amazing film if done right but we are up to 2 failures.  Mortal Kombat too.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 15, 2009)

I see Chiaki(battle royale and Kill Bill fame) is playing Ling who is my favorite character. Here is a good picture of Chiaki
http://chiaki-kuriyama.zanlius.com/images/chiaki_105.jpg
Cung Le is cool. Might have some good fight scenes with him.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 16, 2009)

Could be interesting.  I am not a big fan of the game so I will wait till DVD.


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 18, 2009)

This could turn out to be a very cool movie.  I'll hold out my hopes til I see it.


----------

